# Citizen Nighthawk



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone got a Citizen Nighthawk and, if so, how do you find it ?

Where can I get to see one and anyone know best deals on Citizen ?

Cheers

Bri


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Bri said:


> Anyone got a Citizen Nighthawk and, if so, how do you find it ?
> 
> Where can I get to see one and anyone know best deals on Citizen ?
> 
> ...


I'll take that as a "no" then


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Bri said:


> Anyone got a Citizen Nighthawk and, if so, how do you find it ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bri


I've got one, like it a lot, much more legible than you'd think, good lume, timekeeping @ +2 secs per week, comfortable bracelet (8.25" wrist), looks good


----------

